# Recent November happenings.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Once again yesterdays weather was to die for in Nov.
I got to show ya'll these pictures I took Tuesday afternoon.
I had brought a load of fire wood up from the woods and drove by this roll of fence I had taken down. Noticed some thing different looking about it. Then the light bulb went off and I said mateing snakes, IN NOV???
Since there ended up being 3 together I am not so sure about the mateing thing now.










Drove pass them to the wood pile and said to myself get the camera and record this. By the time I got a drink of water (got to remember to take some to the woods.) and the camera took a couple of pictures this is what I found.











Yesterday was a great day in the woods too. I had gotten a new chain for the Husky and a on off switch so it ran great. I bought that saw new in 1977 Cut hundreds of face cords of wood with it over the years with hardly a problem.
Of course I have replaced several bars and chains. Rebuilt the recoil starter a couple of times and the carb once.
Its the Orange one.










The red and black saw I bought new in 2004. It is a Jonsered which is supposed to be a really good saw although made by Electrlux the same as Polun and Huskavarna. I bought it because the Husky dealer closed his doors when he retired and those near me do not have a good reputation. The Jonsered saw does have a good reputation and the dealer is about par or adverage.
I am not totally happy with the saw, you have to wear a glove on the front handle or you burn your hand from the exhaust exiting, the chain brake died 2 years ago. The chain oiler is shot right now and I will replace it this winter. I keep a dish soap bottle of chain oil near at hand now so I can keep the chain lubed.
In the past many saws had manual oilers.
Any way the wood pile grows each day. Trying to get it all cut and hauled from down in the hole where it gets diffacult to get in the winter.




















Yesterday was once again a great day to be alive.

 Al


----------



## vdeal (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that a Massey-Harris Pony I see?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The tractor is a model 16 AKA the Pacer, 1954 Massey Harris.
It has a 92 CID 16 HP cont. 4 cyl L head engine 3 speed trans and live hydrlics.
I also own a 1949 Massey Harris model 11 Pony. It has a 62 CID 11 HP Cont. L head 4 cyl engine.

Doing winter work.


















 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Those are Garter Snakes. They do appear to be mating. The largest one is probably the female. They emit pheremones when in heat, and it's not unusual for it to attract more than one male. I've seen Black Rat Snakes in the same situation

They also den up over the Winters in colder climates


----------



## vdeal (Aug 5, 2008)

I wasn't sure on that MH, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Many people don't know about the Pacer.
It came out in 1954, production ended in 1955 after building 1612 of them.
Only the model 21 (colt) 1416, and the Model 14 (gray pony with the ferguson name plate) 1442, are rarer.

 Al


----------

